# Freaking out



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

I have just received the date of my final (11/13) and reality is setting in..
AAAAAAAH....

The blackbox from ****.
Ok I need ideas.
Iam sure I will be fine.. I just need some reassuring here.
Iam sure and look at this thread and smack myself.
Blackbox

I need ideas.. I can go shopping for half an hour for additional 
ingredients to make all the courses complete

Ingredients given for my appetizer posibilities may possibly be..
1 shrimp or scallop, crabmeat or prosciutto
I need some simple recipes..

For my main entree I may get chickenbreast, or salmon or pork loin or entrecote...(beef)
Any ideas..
Iam sure I will be fine but additional ideas from you always makes it better
Thank you in advance

Danielle


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I've never gone to culinary school but I'm wondering if it's right for us to help you? Even though you do have to do the actual cooking the mental aspect of this is a real part of our jobs and it's important that you can put together ingredients and menus.

Honestly, wouldn't it be better if you planned this with-out us? I'd think it would be fine bouncing some ideas around tweaking your thoughts, but too much help doesn't seem right either?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Don't freak out, and you don't really have to plan. There are only a few natural paths you can head with what's given. In otherwords, don't deep fry the beef and don't make a sausage out of the chicken breast. Just remember your fundamentals, don't try and make a scallop and foie gras terrine and you'll be fine.

Kuan


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Very sound advise givin,
Daneille as much as I would like to help you,I totally agree with WDebord,
This excersise is as much mental as physical.

Like kuan said,Use commen sence with your approach and don't try to over work the food.
Good luck
cc:chef:


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Danielle,
I'm sure a 4.0 student like you will be fine.
You have a couple of weekends ahead of you. The best thing you can do for yourself right now is not to memorise recipes but rather calm yourself down. Practice is the best way to do that. WHy don't you ask your hubby or your friends to come over for dinner, and ask them to bring the mystery ingredients. (I suggest you give them a budget first!) You'll see that when you practice in a more relaxed environment, the ingredients actually speak to you, and you have to do very little other than listening to what they want you to do with them - so to speak.
So work on trusting yourself, ok?


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Well! Not really out of situation. I think everyone comes to these boards to get advice, and to give advice. Being that a student is in school and is learning through the daily assignments and task, they generate ideas and skills that have to be mesured in exams at the end of a certain term. So from what you have already learned I'm pretty sure you can go through your exam smoothly. You have picked up some ideas here and there, just as we all have. But you have to show the instructor what knowledge and skills you have gained, which will be observed by the outcome of your practical exam. Listen to some of the guidlines from the previous post(s). Avoid repeating flavors/ingredients in a meal, unless they are necessary. Try to stay in the boundries of the particular cuisine as much as possible! I wish you great success!


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

I was looking over my books last night and just got afeeling of anxiety over me.. The threated final exam.. Iam quite ok at what I do.. I just feel the pressure..
Ok some ideas..
If I get salmon I will bake it (KISS) either make a fish fumee supreme sauce.. Now do I serve the sauce under or nappe'?
Pork loin I would saute' and serve with sauce Robert
Chicken (pounded) either panfry with a cheese sauce (bechamel sauce) or baked with a supreme sauce.
Entrecote (grilled ) with sauce Robert

My appetizers are freaky.. What do I do with Prosciutto other than wrapping it around pears and serving it with blue cheese. and 
I have a great scallop recipe .
I will be fine..
Thank you for your confidence as always..
I just cannot believe it's almost over..
Danielle


----------



## chadwic (Jun 14, 2001)

ok...from what i have read about you chefteldanielle you should do fine...if you are freaking out over this blackbox test... i would hate to see you in a real kitchen....there are far more pressures to deal with once you are cooking in a fine establishment...what are you going to do if the chef tell you to think of a special or an amuse..you cant jump on cheftalk on your lunch break and ask for help.... :bounce: (this guy is cool had to throw him in here) as soon as the chef says give me an app or give me an entree are you going to say hold on for a sec cape chef hasnt gotten back to me....... im sure cape chef could think something up.. ya it is nice to get opinions but your whole deal is weird... it seems you need constant reassurance that you can cook.... you have a 4.0 awsome you made deans list.... but can you cook!!! that all thatmatters i went to school with people who got 3.8-4.0's but i found it was them who cant cook.....can you realy cook??


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Chadwic, I sure hope you had no ill intent when posting that response, but, let me tell you, it sure does come across that way. If you (or anybody, for that matter) are posting about something you feel strongly about, as a moderator I can't stress enough the importance of thinking before you type and re-reading before you submit your post. Also, regarding the 4.0 students who "can't cook": some people are book smart, some people are street smart and some are both. I also got 3.8 to 4.0's in culinary school. Does this mean that I can't cook? The thing is, grades in culinary school usually include a practical exam. Taking that into account, I'd say that given Danielle's 4.0 average, she most certainly can cook. The reasons for this board's existence are for the exchange of ideas (for both pro and non-pro alike) and support between it's members. Support does not incude saying things like "I'd hate to see you in a real kitchen" just because someone has some anxiety over something. As you grow and develop in your career, hopefully you'll see your responsibility to help new talent in their journey and have the wisdom (as W. DeBord and Cape Chef have in this instance) to hold back in a supportive way at times.


----------



## zorba the greek (Oct 11, 2001)

Well spoken Greg!

Using nicknames doesn't mean that we just type whatever comes to our mind.
When I was young we used to address to ladies politely , even when they drove us crazy, something that was not so rare, allow me to say.

Dear Danielle I am sure you will do great. You have earned your marks and yes, they prove that you know to cook.
Let us know what happened!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

We all know you can cook and you are creative in the kitchen. You're just nervous about your exam and sometime that's enough to forget just about everything and your own name. 


When I need ideas, I usually head to the bookstore. Just sitting down with a few books and magazines is usually enough to inspire me. The idea is not to copy someone else recipes but to look at them for inspiration. Try it Danielle it might work for you too.



Best of luck!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I guess you can say I am a little disapointed in the tone of chadwics post.

oneupmanship I feel not does't belong on cheftalk.
As you can see by the responce to daneilles thread that we are a community that supports and fosters our members.

As a proffessinal Chef and member of cheftalk I feel it is my duty to represent my choosen field with respect and dignity.
I know when I need help,support or ideas I come to cheftalk.

We may not agree on everything,However the language is respectful.
Daneille,When you are in a high end kitchen and the chef asked for some ideas I will always be happy to help
cc


----------



## chadwic (Jun 14, 2001)

my intent was not to imply that she cant cook....read over her post and please tel me it doent sound like she A.bragging about her 4.0 or B. consintly looking for reassurance.... and Zorba the Greek you said " when i was young i treated ladies politily....ar eyou saying you treat ladies different in the kitchen...because im sure chefteldanielle would agree that she woud want to be treated just like anyone of your cooks, anyone of them!!..if you do that than you are simply making a fool out of yourself... the message i was trying to get across is ya if you are stuck for a dish...do as ISA does...read some book get inspired....its nice to ask other people if they thing a couple flavors blend but we all know cape chef, ISA and many many more members of cheftalk can cook the whole purpose of a black box is for you to do what you can do not others.......
:bounce:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm betting danielle can cook better than chadwic can spell 

Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

OUCH!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Before this thread heads in the wrong direction I think it would be prudent to turn back to the origanal topic.

daneille,

I believe you have the aptitude to develope thse dishes without our direct insight into the make up of the plated courses.
However, Do not feel at all held back to post as many questions as you deem nessasery for your growth.
cc
PS KylwW, Watch the spell thing


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I will work on my behavior


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

My quick two cents. It's obvious Danielle is a perfectionist, which is a wonderful driving quality that will indeed help to make her a much better chef (and person) because she cares and gives it her all! It's hard for others who don't have this quality to understand the perfectionists' "buzz words". 


ANYWAY, I thought the idea to practice with the same 'blackbox' technique at home is a TERRIFIC idea. Actually you do this all the time Danielle at home making dinner...have you hubby pick up a couple gourmet ingred. and cook away. It should help you relax and get comfortable with this test.


----------



## chadwic (Jun 14, 2001)

never once did i say or doupt chefteldanielle couldnt cook.....though it seems like its not her that is going to be taking the test....and Kyle im sorry if i dont take the grammer of my post more serious.....and to danielle cooking better than me... maybe she can maybe she cant...i just dont need to go into chef talk and somehow throw in My 4.0 gpa in every post.. or mention the chefs that i have worked for and with......i could but i know i can cook...i dont think i am great or good for that matter.....i still have tons to learn as do we all but i am confident in my cooking ability......gotta run...italk to you later:bounce:


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Danielle's 4.0 is an accomplishment that she is rightfully proud of, just as anybody can rightfully take pride in any of their accomplishments; no more, no less. Chadwic, I suggest you read your private messages (found by clicking on "user cp" at the top of the main page) if you haven't already done so. If I find any more posts on this matter that are made by anyone just trying to be right and not on-topic, trying to contribute supportively, I will forward a copy to Nicko and then delete said post. Let's all move on now, shall we?


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

WOW CHADWICK... do I have to get this from my sacred place as well. 
I deal with 650 male full of it teenie bobber idiots at my school and just because Iam still a student does not mean that I do not cook all of them under the table in more aspect than one..
You obviously do not understand what it is like to go through a high pressure culinary school as a woman.. 
It is a big deal at this time because things are changing at my school as they putting more pressure on us. 
Yes Iam nervous since I want to do well , I want to keep up the excellent standards that I have set for myself. Iam the one who holds up the line, has all the desserts out on time, designs the appetizers, and puts together the salads. My chef in every class depends on me.. Not only because I am booksmart, I am the idiot student who gets 120% in every class because I stay over every night until 11 PM and do extra credit stuff and drill my chef to death for his info..
They even want me to work for the school and teach the students what I know and how I can hold my own.
Iam not going to tell you how I feel about your response.. What I will say is that it's people like you that make the industry the way it is. A pit!!! There is no need to react in such a matter.. But that's ok.. It makes me try even harder to hold my own. Yes I seem insecure I just want to see if any of you would have the expertise to think as I do.
Just testing my knowledge. See I read a lot and practice at home for my family and friends continuously.

I am hoping to work for myself before March 2002. Trust me taste of mouth is paying off.. My phone is already ringing off the hook for parties for me to do.. But I have no business license yet.
Anyway enough said .. Thanks for the confirmation.

No you need not treat me with kid gloves.. Iam a big girl and I can surely fend for myself.. As far as my cooking skills.. Don't doubt those.. trust me .. 
Thank you 

Danielle

Still a student, still nervous and still proud....


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

You Go Girl!


----------



## appleannie (Oct 28, 2001)

Well, I am sure that if you are holding a 4.0 average, you are not only book smart, but cooking smart as well.

Can you cook? Of course you can. You have not reached this point in your studies without being able to cook.

I remember my black box exam, and freaking just like you are now. I too held a 4.0 average.

It is the pressure, it is the unknown, it is being the best that you are, and that you can be.

I agree with most of the suggestions, and trying the courses at home, is a great idea.

Just remember, do a critical path, re-evaluate it, and double check it.

It will work out, and you will do great......

Best advice....breath!!

Good luck, and let us know how u made out.

Cheers!!


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

I am over my freak out stage.. i will be doing a sample blackbox next week and feel great about it..
Thank you all for the responses and the e-mails I have received..
Cheftalk.. is about fantastic people..
I could not have done it without you..

Danielle
Proud about her 4.0
I will stop talking about it after I graduate


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Good luck again and keep us posted.



I have no doubt you'll do great!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Danielle, we know you'll do extremely well! No doubts from those of us who know and respect your inquisitive mind and artful culinary skills. We await the results of your exam, which I'm sure will be excellent!


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Lets move on...

Being from South America and all and having had beets only from the jar.. I was wondering if anyone could insight me on a quick and easy beet recipe..
I will probably cut them paysanne or small dice..
Thank you in advance..
Danielle

From phlegm to flan in 12 months:bounce:


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

you quote is very interesting at the bottom of your posts

"dont follow where the path may lead. go instead where tjere is no path and leave a trail."

i like this qoute becasue i think it has to do with this subject. i know the preasures of the black box test. you will do fine. stick with the basics. remember: all cooking is, is the basics. if you know how to apply the basic techniques like braising, broiling, sauteing, ect, you will do fine.

for the beets, i recomend that you do some research in your cookbooks and on the internet. remember your quote!

when cooking, just go back to your basics.... beets for example. how to cook them...what do you want to do with them.... what flavors are you looking for? these are questions you will be asking yourself when you go through the black box. stay calm and focused. bring in some recipes if you think they will help. when you see whats in the black box, start making a time line for youself. 

hope this helps.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

My favourite and only beet recipe is an old one from my mother's family. Bettraves à la harvard, beets cooked and sliced mixed with white vinegar, a bit of water and cornstarch to thicken the mixture. Sounds awful I know but it's really good.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Isa, that's the only way I can eat beets. Otherwise, they just taste like dirt to me.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I can not believe you know the recipe Mezz!


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

I bought a # of beets and made them tonight and ran through all my proteins and all the sauces that go with them.. My poor family is beurre blanced and veloute's out.. I made them a nice chocolate mousse and Tramisu for dessert..
Thank you..
And by the way Iam not allowed to bring in recipes..


Danielle


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Are we talking about the same thing here?
Beets? Those red roots????

And you made them what Danielle???  

BTW I LOVE BEETS!!! In Greece we serve them as salad when we are having fish!
i love them with garlic sauce or just with vinegar, olive oil and diced garlic.
I hope I understood what we are talking about!!!


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

As a former Oregonian, I can say that nothing calms my nerves better than sitting outside (if it's raining, sitting outside under some kind of covered area) in the morning, and thinking my thoughts over a huge latte or cappucino.

Danielle- that's what I recommend the morning of your test. 

And a word to the wise about Harvard Beets- my mother ate them enthusiastically 30 years ago when she first had dinner at her boyfriend-now-my-father's house, and my Grandma continues to make them every year. Too bad my Mom actually hates them!!

One more thing for Danielle- the very fact that you are not allowed recipes in says a lot. That leaves you depending on what you really know to pass the test. In other words, we know YOU will be fine. I guess we'll have to wait and see how the others do!!

~~Shimmer~~:smoking:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You may not be able to bring in recipes Danielle but you can certainlty learn them...


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Wow, this was a great thread. It was like reading a story that got more and more exciting. Did I miss the ending? I've GOT to know how Danielle did. I'm sure she did beauifully and more I also love what was said about perfectionists.


----------



## -d- (Apr 6, 2001)

As for Danielle's final exam, you'll want to check out "Blackbox is over. . . ".


----------

